# Old Kyudo Movie



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2011)

Some real old footage showing Japanese archery. No translation available that I can see, but was interesting to watch.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, Bob, my friend, these are a fantastic find! The clips are from the old Nihon no Kobudo series, same as the famous Katori Shinto Ryu clips that get posted so often, and here are featuring a branch of the Heki Ryu, if I'm not mistaken. The Heki Ryu are known as being rather more 'pragmatic' than other systems, such as Ogasawara Ryu, who are more the basis of modern Kyudo. 

Very interesting seeing the way the arrows are retrieved from the quiver, the formations used to advance, and more! Loved them, will watch many times more!


----------

